# Curtain for Bunks



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Compared to many of the modifications posted here this is a minor one but it's easy and attractive. Since we wanted a dual layer shower curtain (one in the shower to repel water and one outside the shower) I removed the factory installed curtain including hardware (half dozen screws and some white caulk for the holes). The set-up was then moved to just in front of the bunks on our 28BHS. The pattern on the "curtain" matches our bedspread as does the tie back. We then installed a tension style rod in the shower with rings to hold the dual curtains. The pattern there doesn't match as well but you really don't notice given it's location in the bathroom. I suppose you could order another from a dealer if that was important to you.

Keep 'em comin',

Greg


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Greg good idea, and good reuse of the shower curtain too.

Paul, I saw that Camping World sells the tracks for the curtains, and I bet you can order a shower curtain from your dealer that would match.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Got any pics?

Would love to see the decor

Thor


----------



## TravelTeachers (Apr 3, 2004)

What a great idea! We are waiting for our 28 BHS (to be delivered soon) and were wondering how the curtain-off the bunks.

Thanks for the idea. I'm looking forward to giving it a try.

John


----------



## TimP (Mar 6, 2004)

Congradulations John on your 28-BHS.

We have the same model and love it!
I made a curtain track for the rear bunks from the same type of track Outback used for the front bunk. This aluminum "I" shaped track is bendable which is nice to bend in a radius around the light and duct in the ceiling. The radius gives you a little more dressing room then a straight rod. Got mine from the local RV dealer for about $9, plus a cloth shower curtain, and for under twenty five bucks had a nice room devider.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

A while back Thor asked if I could post a picture of the bunk curtain mod I made. The picture below probably doesn't show the curtain all that well but it's my first attempt at posting a picture and it also shows the 12V fan I put in for the kids. There's also a grab bar to help them up to the second bunk. Hope it helps.









Greg


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Greg looks sharp! Did you tap into the light for your fan? From the photo that's what I assume. Did you put a fan below too?


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Steve,

You're right, I got power from the light, hence the plastic conduit, and there's a picture in the gallery showing both bunk fans. The fans can be a little noisy for my taste but the kids seem to like the "white noise" they make. I'm thinking of adding one to the bathroom butthe only place one would seem to fit is on the ceiling behind the stool.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks Greg, I'm thinking of adding two RCA type jacks to the main light in our bunkhouse, then making some type of mount. We have two fans from our PopUp that would work well and I could remove when they are not needed, since they have the RCA jacks adding a plug would solve the power problem and they are pretty quiet low AMP draw fans. Seeing your fans got me thinking... LOL... a dangerous thing sometimes


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Where did you get the fans? Are they loud because of high speed, or because of vibration? I love fans, and would love to have some mounted like that!


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

I got the fans at a local building supply place but I know Wal-Mart carry's the small 12V fans as well. The noise seems to just be an inherent thing as they were noisy on my pervious TT as well. Maybe it is vibration though. BTW, I did put another one in the bathroom. I think I'll like that one best of all come the hot summer days and high humidity.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm not going to have any more room on my mod list! Now I want fans!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Best of all it wasn't my idea so I can't get blammed for draining your mod list budget this time


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Maybe, but you did cause me to have to buy another notebook. The old one was full of mods!


----------

